# Estação meteorológica Oregon Scientific WMRS-200



## DRC (28 Set 2011 às 18:59)

Estive a ver neste site a estação Oregon WMRS-200 e pelo preço achei-a razoável, mas surgiu-me uma dúvida que espero me possam ajudar.

Esta estação regista os dados mesmo com o pc desligado ou é necessário que o mesmo esteja ligado 24h sobre 24h?
É que se houver necessidade de ter constantemente o computador ligado já não considero uma boa opção de compra.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 19:03)

DRC disse:


> Esta estação regista os dados mesmo com o pc desligado ou é necessário que o mesmo esteja ligado 24h sobre 24h?
> É que se houver necessidade de ter constantemente o computador ligado já não considero uma boa opção de compra.



Nenhuma estação te permite fazer isso por mais boa/cara que seja. Isso têm a ver já com a recepção de dados, se o computador estiver desligado obviamente não recebe qualquer informação como é lógico. 
Agora, há uma solução que é o software meteohub que ter permite já transmitir os dados com o computador desligado. Eu incialmente também tive 1 ano inteiro o pc ligado, depois de arranjar o meteohub fiquei com o problema resolvido.


----------



## DRC (28 Set 2011 às 19:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nenhuma estação te permite fazer isso por mais boa/cara que seja. Isso têm a ver já com a recepção de dados, se o computador estiver desligado obviamente não recebe qualquer informação como é lógico.
> Agora, há uma solução que é o software meteohub que ter permite já transmitir os dados com o computador desligado. Eu incialmente também tive 1 ano inteiro o pc ligado, depois de arranjar o meteohub fiquei com o problema resolvido.



Mas não ficam registados no data logger os dados?
Ao ligar o computador deveriam passar para o software os dados recolhidos, não?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 19:09)

DRC disse:


> Mas não ficam registados no data logger os dados?
> Ao ligar o computador deveriam passar para o software os dados recolhidos, não?



Isso é algo diferente, mas não sei como funciona, a única coisa que sei é que com o data logger os dados são guardados sim, agora se depois são descarregados não sei, só se pro software porque por exemplo pro wunderground não dá.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 19:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso é algo diferente, mas não sei como funciona, a única coisa que sei é que com o data logger os dados são guardados sim, agora se depois são descarregados não sei, só se pro software porque por exemplo pro wunderground não dá.



Se usares o software Cumulus dá para transferir para o wunderground.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 19:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se usares o software Cumulus dá para transferir para o wunderground.



Mas tudo de uma vez ? Acho isso estranho.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 19:27)

Sim, ao iniciares o Cumulus quando ligas o PC, ele faz transferência dos dados do datalogger e depois transfere para o WU, mas claro se o datalogger registar de 30 em 30 minutos, transfere os dados de 30 em 30 minutos desde que se desligou o PC. Podes observar isso na minha estação (na assinatura), no Wunderground.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 19:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, ao iniciares o Cumulus quando ligas o PC, ele faz transferência dos dados do datalogger e depois transfere para o WU, mas claro se o datalogger registar de 30 em 30 minutos, transfere os dados de 30 em 30 minutos desde que se desligou o PC. Podes observar isso na minha estação (na assinatura), no Wunderground.



Ok, desconhecia por completo, brutal então


----------



## DRC (28 Set 2011 às 19:39)

Pelo que li há pouco tempo num site de meteorologia estrangeiro (espanhol acho eu) o datalogger da WMRS-200 tem uma melhor recepção do sinal do que tem a consola da WMR-200. Alguém é capaz de confirmar isto?


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Set 2011 às 21:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, ao iniciares o Cumulus quando ligas o PC, ele faz transferência dos dados do datalogger e depois transfere para o WU, mas claro se o datalogger registar de 30 em 30 minutos, transfere os dados de 30 em 30 minutos desde que se desligou o PC. Podes observar isso na minha estação (na assinatura), no Wunderground.



Mas 1º tens que ligar o PC e net e só depois o Cumulus, o contrario perdes os dados para a net
Que tambem podes alterar esse tempo de armazenamento, por defeito são os 30 minutos, mas podes alterar para o periodo que queiras


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 21:35)

filipe cunha disse:


> Mas 1º tens que ligar o PC e net e só depois o Cumulus, o contrario perdes os dados para a net
> Que tambem podes alterar esse tempo de armazenamento, por defeito são os 30 minutos, mas podes alterar para o periodo que queiras



Na PCE?  Eu pensava que dava só para meter o período dos gráficos no Cumulus.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Set 2011 às 21:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Na PCE?  Eu pensava que dava só para meter o período dos gráficos no Cumulus.



Sim na PCE,
Concerteza estas a referir-te à alteração do periodo de armazenamento, dos 30 minutos, pré programados, certo?
Se for aqui vai, desligas o cumulus, instala o programa que vem com a PCE  (easyweather) e vais a system, setup e alteras o interval. Alias neste setup tens tudo que alteraste na consola da PCE

Já agora eu tenho em 10 minutos, depois ao enviar para o WU dá um grafico mais homogeneo...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 22:20)

Essa não sabia  Vou fazer o mesmo, 10 minutos dá +/- para quanto tempo?


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Set 2011 às 22:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa não sabia  Vou fazer o mesmo, 10 minutos dá +/- para quanto tempo?



Quanto tempo? 10minutos
Deves-te referir à memoria na consola para essa gravação a cada 10 minutos, dá sempre ai para 1mês, quando está a 3/4 limpo a memoria


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 22:30)

filipe cunha disse:


> Quanto tempo? 10minutos
> Deves-te referir à memoria na consola para essa gravação a cada 10 minutos, dá sempre ai para 1mês, quando está a 3/4 limpo a memoria



 Sim referia me à memoria da consola para a gravação a cada 10 minutos. Ok obrigado pela informação.

Desculpem o offtopic.


----------



## actioman (29 Set 2011 às 18:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim referia me à memoria da consola para a gravação a cada 10 minutos. Ok obrigado pela informação.
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic.



Eu tenho 5 minutos!  Ainda é melhor e assim evitamos perder mais rajadas de vento. 

Sorry pelo off-topic. A WMR-200 é uma boa estação, antes de comprar a off-set que tenho, estive quase a comprar uma. Mas juntando um pouquinho mais tinhas uma Davis!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2011 às 19:19)

actioman disse:


> Eu tenho 5 minutos!  Ainda é melhor e assim evitamos perder mais rajadas de vento.



Também tenho 5 minutos, como não me ausento muito de casa e o PC costuma estar ligado de dia sempre, chega


----------

